# Help! Bleeding newborn!



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Jessica had her kids a week early. We just found them still wet. Dipped cords in iodine and tied them off. One girl's cord swelled so we took off the floss tying it and now she's bleeding from it. Help!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oh no! I am no help, just hope she pulls through for you. :hug:


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Im gonna tie it off and wrap it up. Please anyone, help!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Dip it again in iodine and tie it off.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree dip and tie. If it is not dripping any blood after, it will be OK, but watch it for a while.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

She was fine before I dipped/tied it the first time. And her sister is fine. :-/


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Unless a cord is bleeding, you don't need to tie it off. I just dip in iodine.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

I hope she's ok. She's eating, pooping, and peeing fine. Also has plenty of energy.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

How high up do I tie it off? This doesn't look right...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It is filling with blood. Just leave it.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Should I wrap her tummy and leave her with mom, or bring her in to watch her?


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Just peed blood. Guess we're gonna lose this little girl.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Something is going on internally. Her umbilical must still be bleeding. At this point I'd be calling the vet. Not sure what to tell you to do.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Don't have a goat vet...and can't afford one for every baby anyway. We're just making her comfortable and praying.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I am so sorry. That must be scary. I have never tied mine before. Just dip them and let them dry up. I know what you mean about not being able to take every sick kid to the vet. We have that same issue. Making them comfortable and praying is often all we can do. We are praying too and wish you the best.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

This is the first time I've tied. I can't imagine it caused the problem, though. She must have been bleeding already, but I didn't know because of all mom's blood.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Sitting in my kidding stall with her on my lap. She's so warm and soft and sweet. Hopefully things will turn around.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

If you dont have it tied off, she can bleed out through it. But it does indeed sound like something is very wrong in there. Hope it all works itself out. Nothing you can do but wait or vet. Good luck, she is a doll.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

she is adorable. I really hope she pulls through for ya. sending lots of love and :hug:


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I'll pray for the little darling...


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Prayers sent, so sorry.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Do you have cayenne powder, by any chance? It has been known to stop bleeding. In fact the dip I use has medicinal cayenne in it.

:hug: Hope she does okay for you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Her mouth is cold and she can't stand. I'm just snuggling her against my heart to keep her warm and comfortable until she goes.


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

:rose:Heartbreaking!! So sorry!!Prayers sent!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am so sorry. Had she nursed at all? Is she still peeing blood? Prayers


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

She nursed and was strong to begin with, but I think she was slowly bleeding out internally. She passed a little while ago as peacefully as possible cuddled in a warm baby blanket on my husband's lap. Thank you for all your thoughts and prayers. Her sister and mom are doing fine, though.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh Axy, I am so sorry. :blue:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am very, very sorry.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I am sorry you lost her. It is great that you made her so safe and comfortable for her short life.


----------

